# HTML Design für Ebay?



## DonDemf (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines und einfaches HTML Template entworfen für meinen Ebay shop. Nun frage ich mich, wie ich dieses in den Shop einbauen kann? Hat da jemand ne Idee bzw weiß wie es geht?

LG


----------



## bejay (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den Powerlister benutzt, kannst du es direkt in die Textarea einfügen

Gruss
Peter


----------



## phpBoard (8. Mai 2012)

Gibt es da nicht spezielle Programme, die einem das automatisch stylish eintragen? Hab da mal irgendwas gelesen, weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo genau.

Mfg


----------

